# Euer letzter Tag



## Lord-of-dwarven (1. Juni 2010)

Servus liebe Buffis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mich heut gefragt wie ich wohl meinen letzten Tag in WoW verbringen würde, deshalb möcht ich wissen, was würdet ihr machen? ;-)

Ich für meinen Teil:
Ich würde mich in ein Startgebiet stellen und dem ersten Anfänger denn ich treffe gebe ich mein ganzes Gold, wärend dessen schreibe ich ein
Ticket und bedanke mich bei dem GM stellvertretend für den ganzen WoW-Support für die schöne Zeit die ich hatte, danach deinstaliere ich mein
WoW mit dem wissen zwei Leuten etwas Freude bereitet zu haben :-)


Ich habe die SuFu mit dem Stichwort ''Euer/mein letzter Tag'' verwendet aber nichts gefunden.

Servus euer Lord :-)


----------



## Shaila (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würde mein gesamtes Gold zum Wettkampfpreis machen und eine riesige Schlacht in der gurubashiarena stattfinden lassen. Derjenige, der die Kiste looten würde, würde das Gold gewinnen. Danach würde ich ehrenhaft richtung OG reiten und mich in die Stadt durchkämpfen, bis ich schließlich sterben würde. Danach würde ich den Charakter löschen.


----------



## Azashar (1. Juni 2010)

Ist das auf den letzten Tag aus eigenem Willen oder gezwungenen letzten Tag bezogen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (1. Juni 2010)

Mein letzter Tag ? ... Wurde weggepatched xD ...


----------



## Weißer (1. Juni 2010)

ich würde wohl erstmal massenweise Tickets schreiben für Leute die ich nicht mag!

Dannach würde ich es mir in TW gemütlich machen und dem Chat lauschen.

Und als Finale entweder von Dalaran herunterspringen oder vielleicht alleine Obsi 3D probieren ..


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (1. Juni 2010)

Ja schon nette Ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (1. Juni 2010)

Erste Hälfte mit einem Noob verbringen und ihm die Welt of Warcraft ein wenig näher bringen, den Rest vom Tag Strangle campen


----------



## wolfracht (1. Juni 2010)

Also ich würde mein ganzes Hab und Gut auf die Gildenbank packen, nach Shattrath gehen, mein BC Equip anziehen und noch eine letzte Runde auf meinem Netherdrachen durch die Scherbenwelt fliegen.
Danach Account kündigen und WoW löschen.


----------



## Pomela (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würde gar nichts besonderes machen, aber vermutlich würde ich absichtlich dort ausloggen, wo ich die meisten positiven Erlebnisse hatte oder mich am liebsten aufgehalten habe... wenn ich so darüber nachdenke kommt da nur der Blackrock in Frage oder zwischen den Grollhufen in Nagrand...


----------



## gehix (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würd gar nixx machen. Da die Chars aufm Account eh nit verfallen, abwarten. Kann immer sein, dass ich nochmal zocke möchte und dann ärgere ich mich, das alles wech ist ^^.

Ansonsten, wenn meine Spielzeit auslaufen würde... Nun, gibt ja 2 Optionen, warum das so is.

1.) Du hast was besseres mit dener Zeit vor und hörst von dir aus auf... oder 
2.) Du hast kene Kohle mehr (oder musst aufhören) obwohl noch gerne spielen möchtest.

Zu 1 sollte klar sein und zum 2... nun, Zeiten ändern sich und man weiß nie was kommt.

Also alles im allen, würde ich das so machen, wie in der ersten Zeile beschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gabola (1. Juni 2010)

Sers,

ich würd einfach nur Angeln gehen, mit paar WoW-Kumpels, weng Chicago zocken, besaufen und wer am Ende noch steht kann mich zur Gildenbank tragen um meinen Crap loszuwerden!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Granmonkey (1. Juni 2010)

Ich hör erst auf wenn Blizz die server schließt. xD
Würd mir dann mein schönes bc gear anziehn und nach shat stelln.


----------



## illdas (1. Juni 2010)

Hm also ich würde wahrscheinlich mein Gold verteilen und was sonst noch so rumliegt und jemand gebrauchen kann und dann.....mit letztem wille mit meiner gilde oder ein paar leuten noch einen heroischen angriff auf SW machen....wenn der könig dort mal was in die ei** bekommt kann ich mit frieden meinen account kündigen =)


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (1. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich würde mein gesamtes Gold zum Wettkampfpreis machen und eine riesige Schlacht in der gurubashiarena stattfinden lassen. Derjenige, der die Kiste looten würde, würde das Gold gewinnen.



So ähnlich würd ichs auch machen.
Allerdings würde ich ein Duell-Turnier veranstalten, bei dem die Wettkampfpreise mein Gold und verschiedene Random Epics(falls ich welche auf der Bank haben sollte) sind.
Allerdings würde ich einen Platz für die Duelle aussuchen, der nich so eintönig is wie vor OG oder SW, damit die Duelle etwas mehr Pepp duch "aus der Sichtlinie laufen"usw kriegen.


----------



## Kafka (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würde es wie beim letzten Mal machen als ich komplett aufhören wollte, ich würde alles bis auf meine Unterhosen verticken (wenns ginge auch die), das Gold den Neuling geben den ich gerade im Schlepptau habe (ich begleite ansich immer nebenbei einen neuling, so bissal Sith Lord mässig mit seinen Padawan). Dann würde ich mich aufs OG Bankdach stellen, meine OG Standate aufstellen, nochmal lautstark "Loktaa!! Für die Horde!" brüllen und mich ausloggen.


----------



## Foldred (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würde mich ganz einfach an mein lieblingsplätzchen verziehen und mich dort ausloggen. Vorher würde ich jedoch nochmal durch das Sholazarbecken reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. Juni 2010)

1.Ich würde jeden Spieler flamen den ich nicht mag.

2. Noch einmal Illidan mit Bc-Gear legen

3. Aufhören

4. Nächste Woche wieder anfangen

5. Ein Thread aufmachen, wurde gebannt lol, siehe Punkt 1 xD

6. Ähm Ka, 6 ist so schöne Zahl

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Lunammar (1. Juni 2010)

ich würde nach nagrand fliegen auf einer der schwebenden inseln mit meiner gilde und einfach nur di schönheit dieses gebietes bewunder danach alle in den tod springen und tschüß wow des wars^^

so würde ich meinen letzten tag gestalten


----------



## Kuman (1. Juni 2010)

Da ich auf absehbare Zeit nicht vor hab aufzuhören wird mein letzter Tag in WoW sein, wenn die Server abgeschaltet werden...Ich glaub ich werd noch mal mein ganzes altes gear raus suchen, illidan legen und dann vielleicht auch noch mal ragnaros. Dann würd ich den ganzen restlichen Tag in der Welt rumreiten und an jedem Punkt mir klar zu machen, was das mal für ne geile zeit war.


----------



## kinziggangster (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würde mit meinen Kumpels in Silbermond, da ich Blutelf bin so ca 500g versaufen, danach meinem besten Kumpel mein restliches gold geben, mich im forum und per ticket von den GM´s verabschieden und mich für die tolle Zeit bedanken, und danach alle chars löschen und wow deinstallieren^^


----------



## sucki89 (1. Juni 2010)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin positiv überrascht. Ich hab mit mehr aussagen a la "is doch nurn scheiß spiel" etc gerechnet.
Aber es is einfach wahnsinn, wieviel man nach ner Zeit damit verbindet. Vor allem mit den Leuten, mit denen man zum Teil schon seit 5 Jahren durch Azeroth zieht.

Ich denke, ich würd mein ganzes Zeug (Gold) meinen Kumpels geben, mit der Gilde ne Schlacht um SS und TM anzetteln (der guten alten Zeiten wegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und dann alles still legen mit dem klitzekleinen Hintergedanken, dass ich ja eines Tages vielleicht wieder weiterspiele.


----------



## Mirano (1. Juni 2010)

genauso wie jeden letzen tag den ich bis jetzt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach ausloggen


----------



## Knifecat (1. Juni 2010)

ich würde mir leute, allys und hordler suchen und in schattenmondtal einfach eine epische schlacht machen. danach setze ich mich auf meinen netherdrachen, fliege nach nagrand zu dem hordeposten der maghar, pala t6 anziehen, nen schönen screen machen. vorher noch den ganzen rest an die neulinge verteilen, dem server goodbye sagen und ausloggen. danach noch acc löschen und alle screens auf meine speicherkarte ziehen und danach noch ne cd davon machen.


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. Juni 2010)

sucki89 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, ich bin positiv überrascht. Ich hab mit mehr aussagen a la "is doch nurn scheiß spiel" etc gerechnet.
> Aber es is einfach wahnsinn, wieviel man nach ner Zeit damit verbindet. Vor allem mit den Leuten, mit denen man zum Teil schon seit 5 Jahren durch Azeroth zieht.



Es kommt auf die Gründe wieso man aufhört, wenn man kein bock mehr hat, wird man auch sagen: " Scheiß Spiel omg rofl lol!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juni 2010)

ich würde alles was in meiner macht steht tun um gebannt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. Juni 2010)

Ich finde es sehr nice, dass eig. alle sagen nochmal das und das in BC machen. Freut mich das es viele genau wie ich sehen, die Scherbenwelt war die schönste Welt mit den schönsten Raids und Inis.


----------



## Serpendis (1. Juni 2010)

Alles was man hat in die Gildenbank werfen.
Das ganze Gold dem besten Kumpel im Spiel schenken.
Ausloggen und den Acc. auslaufen lassen.
Den Acc. würde ich nicht "töten" sondern "einfrieren" lassen. Vielleicht ergibt es sich ja, das jemand einen guten WoW-Acc sucht oder man wieder Lust bekommt.


----------



## wowoo (1. Juni 2010)

Warum wollt ihr euer Gold irgendwem schenken den ihr nicht kennt oder einfach ausloggen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn ich aufhörte verkauf ich meinen Account bei ebay, da bekomme ich dann sicher ein paar hundert Euro dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quovenja (1. Juni 2010)

Bei mir wars einfach nur der Bock der gefehlt hatte. Ich glaub ich hab in Goldhain ausgeloggt... Hmm... Auf "Die Aldor" nicht der schönste Platz. 

Früher hätte ich vielleicht versucht irgendeinen Blödsinn anzustellen. Aber da ichs 1. mit cheaten und 2. mit flamen im /2 nicht hab, würd mir nichts anderes überbleiben als einfach nur auszuloggen.Denn, würde ich nochmal durch die Landschaft reiten, würde ich es mir mit dem Aufhören sicher anders überlegen.


----------



## Kalesia (1. Juni 2010)

wenn ich wirklich sag, es langt mir machts keinen spass mehr.... jo dann log ich mich immer weniger ein bis ich merk ich zahl 13€ für gar nix und kündige acc.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (1. Juni 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ich würde alles was in meiner macht steht tun um gebannt zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Möchtest du wirklich noch negativ auffallen wenn du gehst?


----------



## Zippo83 (1. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Möchtest du wirklich noch negativ auffallen wenn du gehst?



Wieso nicht? Ist doch eh egal dann.
Und lustig wär's vllt. auch, weiß man nicht.

Wieso können sich Viele nicht einfach ausloggen? Kündigt einfach den Account und fertig...2 Wochen denkt man noch drüber nach und dann ist man "clean" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (1. Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich das gleiche wie letzten Sommer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein BC-Style-Equip schnappen, mich auf meinen Netherdrake setzen und ab ins Schattenmodtal vor Illis Kellertür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Ort mit dem ich am meisten Spaß in WoW irgendwie verbinde... Entweder dann gleich dort ausloggen oder noch nach Nagrand dann um mich von ner Insel zu stürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausloggen, und WoW deinstallieren... achja... meine Kohle bekommt dieses Mal net mein bester Kolleg, der kann damit net umgehn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (1. Juni 2010)

Ganz einfach, wenn du 5 Jahre lang zockst, vielleicht auch noch immer denn gleichen Char, 100-200 Tage Spielzeit hast, kannst du dann einfach sagen ''so nun is aus'', man verbindet in solch langer Zeit viele Emotionen mit seinem Alterego, ich könnte auch nicht damit Leben zu wissen irgendein Idiot hat meinen Giselbert auf Ebay ersteigert und macht nun sonst was mit ihm.


Klingt süchtig, ist aber rein logisch, Emotionen sind menschlich und entwickeln sich einfach, mit sovielen positiven und auch negativen Erinnerungen kann man nicht ganz so einfach abschliesen..


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juni 2010)

ich würd mein 60er eq auspacken 4leute holen und noch mal brd durchzocken 
aber nicht so wie man das jetzt mach a la tank and spank sondern mit cc und allem drum und dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Möchtest du wirklich noch negativ auffallen wenn du gehst?



ich falle eh schon negativ genug auf ... also wieso sollte ich mich zum ende hin ändern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn ich endgültig aufhöre mit WoW dann sollen sich die leute noch jahre nach meinem abgang an mich erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (1. Juni 2010)

Emo gelabber ?


----------



## Pluto-X (1. Juni 2010)

Garnix einfach ausloggen und fertig !
Bin nicht so für irgendwelche theatralischen Aktionen.


----------



## Petersburg (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würd nach SW gehen und dort versuchen so weit zum König zu kommen wies geht, nachdem ich dann tod bin logg ich mich aus... für immer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juni 2010)

achja und ausloggen würd ich mich in der schimmernden ebene *__*
immer wen ich an wow denken muss ich daran denken weil ich ich dort das erste mal mit meiner gilde angefreudet hab
und mein kumpel mir dort das questen erklärt hat (peinlich xD)


----------



## Korgor (1. Juni 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ich falle eh schon negativ genug auf ... also wieso sollte ich mich zum ende hin ändern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign

Ich würde jeden anpöbeln, der mir in der vergangenen Zeit scheisse ankam.
Sowie n Cheat eingeben, dass ich alle Spieler um nen Radius von 30m töte (egal ob Alli oder Horde).
Und damit solange durchrennen, bis mich n GM am letzten Tag noch bannt!


----------



## Gerti (1. Juni 2010)

Hab mir darüber noch so keine gedanken gemacht.
Aber auf jedenfall würde ich nichts löschen oder verkaufen. Obwohl ichs interessant finden würde, was ich bei ebay dafür bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ja immer mal sein, dass ich doch wieder zocken möchte und ein neues Char wäre nix für mich.


----------



## Petersburg (1. Juni 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ich würde jeden anpöbeln, der mir in der vergangenen Zeit scheisse ankam.
> Sowie n Cheat eingeben, dass ich alle Spieler um nen Radius von 30m töte (egal ob Alli oder Horde).
> Und damit solange durchrennen, bis mich n GM am letzten Tag noch bannt!



Würde es einen solchen Cheat geben, wär Dalaran instant tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (1. Juni 2010)

Als ich 2007 mit WoW aufgehört hatte,bin ich mit meinen Chars in Ironforge ins heisse Eisen gesprungen und habe dann meine Chars gelöscht :-)


----------



## DontaDella (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würde ein Milch trinken, weil mein Gold nur dafür reicht. Dann würde ich mit meinen EPIC mount 150% Fliegtier, zum Nethersturm und ich würde, so hoch rauf fliegen, und dann einfach runter springe. Und dazu sing ich "Die Horde rennt" einfach geändert in "Die Horde fallt" ;D


l.g D;D


----------



## sigimalygos (1. Juni 2010)

Ich Würd mein T3 Anzihn mich nach Eisenschmiede stellen und dem der mir beweißt dass er noch von der old scool is mein gesammtes hab und gut geben!!! Für jemanden der erst seit BC<->LK Dabei is währs mir zu schade.


----------



## sccorp (1. Juni 2010)

PaluppenPaul schrieb:


> Als ich 2007 mit WoW aufgehört hatte,bin ich mit meinen Chars in Ironforge ins heisse Eisen gesprungen und habe dann meine Chars gelöscht :-)



wenn du vor drei jahren mit WoW aufgehört hast, was machst du dann auf buffed.de? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steven9797 (1. Juni 2010)

Würde alles verschenken danach nackt in Sw stehen ein Makro machen wo drin steht fi... euch alle, ich hör auf!!!! Danach spamme ich das 10 Minuten lang den Handelschannel voll.

XD


----------



## x_wow_x (1. Juni 2010)

Hm da ich erst am Sonntag meinen letzten Tag in WoW gefeiert habe bzw. auch die Game-Card ausgelaufen ist kann ich das sogar ziemlich genau schildern. 
Hab mich relativ spät eingeloggt alle meine Kumpels die ich in Bc kennengelern habe angeschrieben und mich verabschiedet dann bei meinen Alten Gilden (von denen ich die meisten Gildenmeister noch kannte) verabschiedet und mich bedankt für Bc-Zeiten. 

Dann hab ich meine ganze Ausrüstung verkauft das T6 angelegt und mich zu Fuß von Westlichen Pestländern bis zum Grünen Tor durchgeschlagen und noch mal der alten Welt meinen Tribut gezollt. Als ich dort war hab ich mal fix meinen Blauen-Greifen (Sattelfarbe ist gemeint) ausgepackt und bin gemütlich nach Nagrand geflogen dort angekommen hab ich mich auf einen fliegenden Brocken gesetzt und mir den Sonnenuntergang angeschaut (klingt ziemlich kitschig ich weis aber bei Nagrand konnte ich ned anders ^^). Nach 5 Minuten war meine Game-Card aus hab meinen Account gekündigt sowie das Spiel deinstalliert. Das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsch euch allen noch eine schöne Zeit in WoW und viel Spass in Cataclysm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht sich ja vielleicht mal in Swtor (wenns rauskommt).


----------



## Serpendis (1. Juni 2010)

PaluppenPaul schrieb:


> Als ich 2007 mit WoW aufgehört hatte,bin ich mit meinen Chars in Ironforge ins heisse Eisen gesprungen und habe dann meine Chars gelöscht :-)



Erinnert mich an das Ende von Terminator 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (1. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub nicht dass ich jemals in der Art aufhören werde, dass ich sage "ich spiele definitiv nie wieder". Ich wüsste nicht wieso.
Ich hab, ein paar Wochen ausgenommen, seit Oktober nichtmehr gespielt. Nicht weils geplant war, sondern weil ich keine Lust hab. Sobald ich wieder will, fang ich auch wieder an...

Wo meine Chars stehen weiß ich nicht. Hab mich normal ausgeloggt um beim nächsten einloggversuch gemerkt dass die Zeit abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Slayer01 (1. Juni 2010)

Obwohl ich schon seit ca. 5 Jahren zocke und immer noch kein Ende sehe, werde ich wohl nochmal meine Defias Rüssi anziehen und Deathmine gehen.
Ich war da zwar schon zig mal drin aber das war meine erste Ini.


----------



## Brummfixx (1. Juni 2010)

Full T8 anziehen,und vor Ulduar parken..war für mich die beste Raidinstanz allerzeiten.
Und dann nach einem letzten epischen screen ausloggen und tschüss zu meinem char sagen


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (1. Juni 2010)

ich würde alles gold auf meinem gesamten acc an mein 2ten acc schicken^^ inklusive natürlich alles verkaufen dissen und all die leute die mir doof kamen richtig deftig zuflammen so das es einen permanennten bann gibt^^ für diesen acc.alle chars nackt in og oder sw ins ah stellen^^
dann ne woche pause und mit dem 2ten acc weitermachen xD


----------



## Zodttd (1. Juni 2010)

Jeder Tag kann dein letzer sein, denn ich denke nicht, dass man aus dem Jenseits (falls es sowas gibt) zugriff auf seinen WoW Account hat.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (1. Juni 2010)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> Ich Würd mein T3 Anzihn mich nach Eisenschmiede stellen und dem der mir beweißt dass er noch von der old scool is mein gesammtes hab und gut geben!!! Für jemanden der erst seit BC<->LK Dabei is währs mir zu schade.



Mit dieser Aussage hast du dich selbst extrem disqualifiziert...


----------



## Nanojason92 (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würde ersmal all meine Sachen verkaufen und unverkäufliche Dinge löschen. Mit dem Gold kaufe ich n Gammel Equipt, so als Stadt-Style. Als wäre man NPC^^ Würde dann in Orgrimmar / Sturmwind rumhocken und mich dort von meiner Gilde verabschieden und Leuten, die ich im Spiel kenne und evtl ICQ Nummer hinterlassen. Danach Bedanke ich mich mit Ticket an die Wow-Gemeinschaft und mache n cooles Screenshot. Danach logge ich mich aus, kopiere den Screenshot in einen Bilder Ordner und deinstalliere dann WoW. Den Accound lasse ich aber noch da, falls ich mich irgendwann wieder umentscheide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Achja und ich Verabschiede mich auch im Realm Forum, damit es jeder mitbekommt xD


----------



## Kindgenius (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würde mich ausloggen und mein PC ausmachen.





Mann, war das nicht originell?


----------



## Exicoo (1. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> wärend dessen schreibe ich ein Ticket und bedanke mich bei dem GM stellvertretend für den ganzen WoW-Support für die schöne Zeit die ich hatte, danach deinstaliere ich mein
> WoW mit dem wissen zwei Leuten etwas Freude bereitet zu haben :-)


Ist das dein Ernst? oO xD


----------



## Braamséry (1. Juni 2010)

Ich kann sagen was ich damals gemacht habe:

Ich war, wie so oft, mit meinen Freunden im TS die ich druch WoW kennegelernt habe.

Aus Spaß habe ich ein bischchen improvisiert und mein Gold sowie wertvolle Gegenstände per schnell ausgedachten Testament "verlesen" und dannach gefragt wer was denn bekommt.
Der, der es noch aufsagen konnte hat seine sachen bekommen, der Rest ging dann an meine Gilde in der ich auch einige Zeit war^^


----------



## Nimroth22 (1. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Jeder Tag kann dein letzer sein, denn ich denke nicht, dass man aus dem Jenseits (falls es sowas gibt) zugriff auf seinen WoW Account hat.



Fürs Iphone gibts ja schon ne App ,es ist nur ne Frage der Zeit bis Blizzard auch diese Marktlücke entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BtT : Ich würde auch net ganz aufhören , mich da ausloggen wo ich gerade stehe ... man weiß ja nie ob man es nochmal wissen will .


----------



## Anni®! (1. Juni 2010)

Mich in Og aufhalten, den /2 zerspammen, ein kleines Bgchen, warscheinlich Warsong, mich von meiner sämtlichen Fl verabscheiden, mich von meiner sämtlichen igno verabschieden, Briefe schreiben, und vll. noch n kleines Ständchen in den Handelschannel schreiben. Z.b. von Linkin Park oder Rammstein. Das alles mit meinem damaligen Bc Gear


----------



## Kordon (1. Juni 2010)

Ich hab darmals an meinem vorläufigen letzten Tag^^ mein ganzes Gold meiner Gilde gespendet, Briefe an all meine Freunde geschrieben und mich dann in Baumform nach Nagrand, meinem Lieblingsgebiet gestellt und ausgeloggt.


Arne


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juni 2010)

Mein Letzer Tag war als mein Abo ausgelaufen ist.

Meiner Gilde war schon bekannt dass ich aufhöre, hab deswegen 10.000 auf die Gildenbank getan und hab mich ausgeloggt.


Und das wars.


Ich lass alles so wie es ist als erinnerung wie schlecht WoW geworden ist bzw. dass es niemehr so sein wird wie früher, wenn ich meine Chars lösche besteht die Gefahr dass ich das vergesse und aus Nostalgie wieder anfange!


----------



## Hexenfluch (1. Juni 2010)

ich würde mich in die ecke setzen und weinen 

nein schertz ich würde jemandem das gold geben der voll arm ist und dan voll viel scheiße bauen das ich gebannt werde und kurtz davor würde ich noch spammen das wow cool war und dan  löschen  und in die ecke setzen und weinen ;(


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würde ganz unbedingt und auf jeden Fall an diesem Tag einen Jammer Thread auf buffed. de aufmachen.

Ich würde scheiben, dass ich meine Sucht endlich überwunden habe, wie sehr ich all die Suchtis verabscheue die noch zocken und dass ich jedem der aufhören will gerne meine Hilfe anbiete.
Ich würde darüber lamentieren, wie schlecht das Spiel geworden ist und was für ein Held ich doch zu Classic-Zeiten war.
Ich würde mich darüber beschweren wie schlecht die WOW Community geworden ist.
Und ich würde Voraussagen darüber treffen, wielange es nach meinem Aufhören WOW wohl noch geben wird.

(Dann würde ich mich in meinen Fernsehsessel zurückziehen und die nächsten 2 Jahre mit Nägelkauen verbringen)


----------



## Bordin (1. Juni 2010)

Ich werde den Leuten die ich gern gewonnen habe meine handy Nr. geben damit der kontakt bestehn bleibt.

danach verkaufe ich den account bei ebay und spende den erlös einer deutschen hilfsorganisation.


----------



## Delhoven (1. Juni 2010)

Mein letzter Tag wird so aussehen.

1. 50.000 Gold irgendeinen Bob im Stargebiet schenken.

2. BC Arena Gear nochmal anlegen

3. Jeden aber wirklich jeden der mir auf den Sack gegangen ist Flamen.

4. Alles was ich an gekauften oder gesharedten Chars weiss preisgeben von jedem den ich nicht leiden kann.

5. Lachen

6. Ausloggen Ebayen fertig.


----------



## KickX (1. Juni 2010)

wenn ich wüsste das is heute mein letzter tag,dann würde ich mir nochmal von hogger so richtig den arsch versohlen lassen.dann ausloggn und drüber nachdenken was ich doch so allet mit der kohle hätte anfangen können in über 3jahren wow.


----------



## Lovac (1. Juni 2010)

Wald von Elwynn (die tolle Musik) und Rotkammgebirge chilln


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich würde ganz unbedingt und auf jeden Fall an diesem Tag einen Jammer Thread auf buffed. de aufmachen. ausstehend
> 
> Ich würde scheiben, dass ich meine Sucht endlich überwunden habe, wie sehr ich all die Suchtis verabscheue die noch zocken und dass ich jedem der aufhören will gerne meine Hilfe anbiete. ausstehend
> Ich würde darüber lamentieren, wie schlecht das Spiel geworden ist und was für ein Held ich doch zu Classic-Zeiten war. erledigt
> ...


----------



## Rygel (1. Juni 2010)

mmmmh, glaube ich würde mich von den bekanntschaften, die man über jahre gemacht hat verabschieden und den ganzen tag mit quasseln verbringen. der content hängt einem bis dahin vermutlich eh zum hals raus und items- oder goldsammeln ist ja dann auch passé.

... und vermutlich würde ich unsere größte servernervensäge von der igno nehmen, eine hetzjagd auf ihn veranstalten und nebenbei seine gilde, seine familie und seine ungeborenen kinder beschimpfen bis der mächtige gaymaster erscheint und mir nen livetime ban reindrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würd meiner Gilde nen schönen Forenthreat schreiben meinen Char aus der Gilde entfernen mich bei jedem den ich kenn und mag verabschieden und den Acc dann bei Ebay reinstellen um noch ein wenig Geld rauszuholen.


----------



## Agabig (1. Juni 2010)

Ich würde in if zirka 200 oder mehr leute versammeln auf jeden fall meine gilde Sind auch gut 50 leute ;=) der content is bei 11/12 hm und dann würd ich mich extrem zubuffen lassen mit schneebällen abschießen lassen alle auf ein 1000 user ts holen und wirklich viele screens machen danach auf mein tundramammut,Chopper,Eismammut aufmounten danach nochma nach dala auf meinen Icc drachen aufmounten danach nochma Nach if Und dann würde ich nochma Allen für die wohl schönsten 5 jahre meines lebens danken mich mit gutem gedanken ausloggen und das Spiel am Pc lassen bzw auch nur einfrieren vielleicht will mann ja wieder Anfangen ;=) Und mein letzter satz wäre Gn8 WoW bis wahrscheinlich nie Wieder danke für die geile zeit danke an meine tolle gilde und daran dass ich raidmember war danach noch alle meine besten bekannten EINFACH NUR DANKE SAGEN aber bis es soweit ist bin ich hoff *light of the dawn* also bis bald


----------



## timinatorxx (1. Juni 2010)

ganz normal ausgeloogt nicht mehr eingeloggt weil wenn du i was schönes machst dann wird man meißtens rückfällig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## red soil (1. Juni 2010)

Mein letzter Tag in WoW ? der würde so aus sehen das ich einfach off gehen.

Alleine weil es nur ein Spiel ist.


----------



## Camô (1. Juni 2010)

Würde ich auf einem RP-Server spielen und das RP konsequent durchziehen, gäbe es für mich drei schöne Abschiede:

1. Mit der Gilde den Lieblingsraidboss versuchen zu bezwingen und dabei als einziger sterben. Dann ausloggen. Dann Char löschen.

2. Mich von allen Bekannten verabschieden, aufs liebste oder erste Mount schwingen, zu einem Hafen reiten und mich während einer Schifffahrt ins Unbekannte ausloggen. Ein ähnliches Ende wie in Herr der Ringe mit Frodo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Zum Friseur gehen, meinem Char altes Aussehen verpassen (weiße Haare), auf ein Bett legen und vor den Augen der Gilde verabschieden lassen, nachdem diese meinen unausweichlichen Tod betrauert hat. Dann einschlafen ...


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juni 2010)

red schrieb:


> Mein letzter Tag in WoW ? der würde so aus sehen das ich einfach off gehen.
> 
> Alleine weil es nur ein Spiel ist.



jop


----------



## Pyrodimi (1. Juni 2010)

Mein letzter Tag ist der wo die Server abgeschaltet werden:
An dem Tag wo die Server runtergefahren werden, werde ich in der Hauptstadt stehen, und lachen über alle die stehts nur auf sich selbst und darauf das sie die besten sind (Schwanzometer) gedacht haben, auslachen.
Dannach werde ich mich gemütlich ausloggen, mich freuen über die ganzen Freaks die dann vor schwarzen Monitoren sitzen, mich in ein ein andres MMO loggen udn die Welle der WOWler abwarten die dann erstmal fragen: Gibts hier kein Recount...warum muss ich Quests lesen? wo isn der Questhelper....wer zieht mich....und werde die da weiter auslachen.
So einfach ist das...


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juni 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> An dem Tag wo die Server runtergefahren werden, werde ich in der Hauptstadt stehen, und lachen über alle die stehts nur auf sich selbst und darauf das sie die besten sind (Schwanzometer) gedacht haben, auslachen.
> Dannach werde ich mich gemütlich ausloggen, mich freuen über die ganzen Freaks die dann vor schwarzen Monitoren sitzen, mich in ein ein andres MMO loggen udn die Welle der WOWler abwarten die dann erstmal fragen: Gibts hier kein Recount...warum muss ich Quests lesen? wo isn der Questhelper....wer zieht mich....und werde die da weiter auslachen.
> So einfach ist das...



Naja, wenn ein WoW Spieler sowas behauptet ist das schon krass, ich meine es gibt fast niemanden mehr der nochnicht assimiliert wurde, und wenn du es nicht acuh werden willst solltest du aufhören


----------



## boyclar (1. Juni 2010)

Mhh der letzte Tag... das ist ja mal was also, ich würde das hier tun:




1. Allen leuten die ich begegne in Dala/If/Sw nach gold betteln und das wiederum gebe ich dann den der mich als erstes an einem speziellen ort findet (verstecke mich halt usw.)

2. Ich würde den channel zuspammen wie noch was weil mich das am meisten auf dem Server Azshara (Horde) aufregt weil dort eine nachricht innerhalb von 0,5 sec verschwunden ist.

3. Würde noch mal schön Scholo und Strath gehen und nochmal das schöne Pala set sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und damit dann in Mc ausloggen.

4. Würde mich als tank beim SucheNachGruppe toll anmelden und ohne equip durch die ini rennen xD.




Mhh jetzt habe ich keine Ideen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2010)

Wenn es nur noch ein letzten Tag geben wuerde. Den wuerde Ich gar nicht mit bekommen.


----------



## Müllermilch (2. Juni 2010)

Ich würde nochmal mit voller Konzentration ins BG gehen, ein letztes mal so richtig auf den Putz hauen. Mich im Gasthaus meiner Hauptstadt ausloggen und alles mit den Worten '' Der einzig schöne Tag.....war gestern.'' beenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann ach einiger Zeit zurückkehren und n episches Video drehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghornat (2. Juni 2010)

Ich würde meinen letzten tag so gestalten:

1) Mit meinem Kumpel ein Tütchen rauchen.

2) Mit meiner Gilde ICC gehen und vor dem Boss vor dem wir gerade stehen einfach pullen und mich freuen, weil - siehe Punkt 1 -.

3) Jeden beleidigen, der mir mal aufn Sack ging.

4) Ins Startgebiet laufen und Neulingen irgendeinen quatsch erzählen xD.

5) Schlingendorntal lowies ganken, bis GM mich anschreibt.

6) Dem GM danken und den Account bei Ebay verkaufen.


Das wäre ein toller tag.


----------



## Aurrod (2. Juni 2010)

Das ist sehr lustig, weil ich genau heute meinen letzten Tag in WoW hatte.
Ich habe ewig kein WoW gezockt, und da ich 7 Tage kostenlos bekommen habe, dacht ich mal ich schau mir an was wotlk so bringt, ich war total enttäuscht vom dem crap was die da abliefern o_O. Also hab ich beschlossen es endgültig fallen zu lassen, brauchs eh nicht.
Tja, was hab ich gemacht? Erst einmal alles aus der bank genommen, und den bankchar, und verkauft. Das zeug, was zu verkaufen war (also mats etc) hab ich alles zusammen geschmissen und im /2 angeboten, am anfang für 5g für alles, was dann eine halbe stunde später 3000g waren, der höchstbietende war wirklich verrückt^^.
Dann hab ich noch schnell einen screenshot gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hab die 6000 gold, die ich mit allen chars zusammen besitze an meinen 60er rgue, noch von classic zeiten, geschickt. Ich organisierte also noch einmal einen aller letzten MC raid, weil es einfach die schönste instanz ever ist, nun mal abgesehen von ony das es ja nicht mehr auf 60 gibt. Wir waren so ca 30 Leute, waren viele Freunde und bekannte dabei, deswegen so viele. Nun, da sie nicht wirklich etwas davon wussten das ich nie mehr spiele und das mein letzter raid war, bin ich mit der tür ins haus gefallen. Nun, nach einigen verabschiedungen habe ich ein kleines event mit meinem Gold gestartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 6000g für den, der mich als erstes anhandelt. Das ganze war in Orgrimmar. Nun gings ab zum suchen, ich hab mich unter og versteckt, in diesem loch wo du nur mehr mit dem Ruhestein raus kommst (zugegeben, es war schwer dahin zu kommen weil es blizz (ohne meinen wissen) etwas schwieriger gemacht hat). Nun, nach gut 30 Minuten hat mich ein level 64 Krieger gefunden. Es war sein erster bzw hövhster char und der hat sich wirklich sehr gefreut, das war schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir ist nicht mehr eingefallen zu tun, die chars sind mittlerweile gelöscht und ich hab meine ruhe.^^


----------



## Rhokan (2. Juni 2010)

Sportpalastrede in Dalaran.... dann wärs garantiert der letzte Tag.
Wahlweise könnte man noch für RP-Server ein bisschen umbasteln und die Fraktionen tauschen.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juni 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Sportpalastrede in Dalaran.... dann wärs garantiert der letzte Tag.
> Wahlweise könnte man noch für RP-Server ein bisschen umbasteln und die Fraktionen tauschen.



xD


"Und so frage ich euch Liebe Hordler: Wollt ihr den Totalen Krieg gegen die Allianz? Wollt ihr in totaler und stärker als jemals zuvor?..."
Und alle Orks: KEK!!!!!!!!




Naja @Aurrod, wenn du MC und Ony für die schönsten Classic Instanzen findest hast du ja wenig gesehen =(

Ich meine MC kann man durchgehen lassen, weil es die erste "Richtige" Raidini war, aber warum zur Hölle Ony? Da war nichts dolles dran


----------



## sigimalygos (2. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Mit dieser Aussage hast du dich selbst extrem disqualifiziert...



push deinen postcounter wo anders ... husch husch!


----------



## Haramann (2. Juni 2010)

ICh würde mein Gold und alles dem geben der mir am wichtigsten is ingame
ich würde mich nackt nach dala stellen, mich in einen pirat verwandeln und dann mit einen papageien auf der schulter die lieder "barby girl", "wannabe von spice girls" und "loolipop" mit /y schreien, und im handelschat posten.
ich würde alle leute die ich nicht mag richtig ärgenr und nerven
ich würde allen die mir ingame wichtig geworden sind für die zeit danken.
ich würde ein abschiedsvideo mit screenshots als erinnerung machen
ich würde mich wohl an dem punkt ausloggen, wo man als lvl 1 charakter in die welt kommt.. so wie der anfang, so das ende
und joa... das wärs eigentlich soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusselbirne (2. Juni 2010)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Also ich würde mein ganzes Hab und Gut auf die Gildenbank packen, nach Shattrath gehen, mein BC Equip anziehen und noch eine letzte Runde auf meinem Netherdrachen durch die Scherbenwelt fliegen.
> Danach Account kündigen und WoW löschen.


Oh ja,sehr schöner Gedanke.Das weckt richtig schön die tollen Erinnerungen aus der BC Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Ohhhh Gott,wie ich BC vermisse...


----------



## wowoo (2. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, wenn du 5 Jahre lang zockst, vielleicht auch noch immer denn gleichen Char, 100-200 Tage Spielzeit hast, kannst du dann einfach sagen ''so nun is aus'', man verbindet in solch langer Zeit viele Emotionen mit seinem Alterego, ich könnte auch nicht damit Leben zu wissen irgendein Idiot hat meinen Giselbert auf Ebay ersteigert und macht nun sonst was mit ihm.



Ich zocke auch seit 2.5 Jahren, aber wenn ich in ein paar Jahren aufhöre verkauf ich ihn sicher.. 

Wenn du dir nämlich dein Passwort und so aufhebst logst du sowieso wieder ein, wenn ich aufhöre dann auch ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 500 Euro oder so sind mir dann sicher Wichtiger als mein Ruf in WoW..


----------



## sharas1 (2. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die Idee mit dem nackt ins stargebiet nicht schlecht...
Zurück zm Anfang!
Ich bin ja schon ein bischen älter, zocke jetzt schon seit 1985 oder 1986 (weis ich nicht mehr ganau.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  damals aber mit nem c16 +4 ...vielleicht kennt den ja noch jemand... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...
Aber bisher hat mich kein Spiel so fasziniert wie WoW, hunderte Spiele kamen und gingen gingen...Aber dieses verfluchte game nicht....^^
Ich würde meinen Besitz im ah verhökern, ein video drehen...von stumwind ,mit meiner Hexe langsam nach goldhain dackeln..ein kleidungsstück nach dem anderen ausziehen. 
Und danach (immer noch im gehen...) Die alte startrobe anzeiehen (die hab ich noch auf der bank^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mich hinter diesen Ritter vor der kathedrale stellen und mein gold dem ersten der es mir nachweisen kann das er neu ist, mein ganzes gold schenken... 
Ausloggen--->löschen---->runterfahren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaryul (2. Juni 2010)

Ich würde ein RP-Event daraus machen, welches sich folgendermaßen abspielen würde.

Erstmal würde ich das schönste Equip zusammensuchen, was ich finden kann, dann alles andere verkaufen und das Gold der (ingame) wichtigsten person schenken, die ich kenne.
Anschliessend würde ich in jede Hauptstadt meiner Fraktion fliegen/laufen und jedem Oberhaupt dort kurz einen Abschied zu hören geben, mich verneigen und dann wieder davonziehen.
Zum Abschluss würde ich all meinen RP-Freunden auf dem Server sagen, sie sollen sich für das Event bereit machen und sich in Dalaran auf der "Scherbe" direkt am Flugplatz in zwei Reihenh aufstellen, so dass ich dazwischen hergehen kann. Mit ergreifenden Worten und emotionalen Momenten würde ich dann verkünden, dass dies (IC) mein letzter Tag ist usw usf. Und dann würde ich mich in den Abgrund stürzen.

Dann das übliche. Chars löschen, Acc kündigen usw usw

Aber...das wird nie passieren.^^


----------



## Yiraja (2. Juni 2010)

naja ich hoffe wow überlebt mich also wird der letzte tag niemals kommen ! xD, ansonsten würd ich das game ganz normal verlassen wie immer und dann deinstallieren alles andere 
wäre überzogen.


----------



## Rolandos (2. Juni 2010)

Meine Güte, Geld verteilen, mit Kumpels versaufen, Gebiet bewundern, Spieler flammen, was für beknackte Tätigkeiten

Geld verteilen, da wüste ich was von, egal wer, der soll sich seine Kohle selbst verdienen.
Mit Kumpels versaufen, OK, im Reallive würde ich eine Ausstand spendieren. In WOW gibt es keine Kumpels, es sind alles, ok 90%, Item/Gold/Erfolgsgeile Angebertypen mit denen ich im höchstfalle mal zusammen gespielt habe. Ein paar wenige waren OK, aber keine Kumpels, bestenfalls gute Bekannte, da gibt es höchstens ein Tschüss und WOW ist erledigt. Ein Kumpel ist etwas anderes, als ein paar bunte Pixel auf dem Bildschirm, manchmal unleserliche Texte im Chat oder WOW gequatsche im TS: Ey du macht zu wenig schaden, gestern geiles Item bekommen, da war gestern ein Noob GS 5000 und kein Schaden, das ist mal wieder ein Bug, habe ein Ticket geschrieben, BLAH BLAH BLAH. 
Gebiet bewundern, LOL, OK es gab ein paar hübsche Farbklecksereien, aber die extra aufsuchen und bewundern, vergesst es.
Nicht beliebte Spieler flammen, absoluter Schwachsinn, warum? Vielleicht möchte ich mal wieder WOW Spielen, sieht aber im moment nicht danach aus, auch wenn Cata rauskommen sollte. Gut vielleicht schaue ich es mir mal an, falls es wieder eine Freispielzeit wie beim Lichking gibt.

Mein letzter Tag in WOW
Postkasten leeren, überflüssiges , unwichtiges verkaufen.
Chars in einer Herberge ins Bett legen.
Im Gildenchat schreiben: "Tschüß Leute, hat spass gemacht" Na ja, Spass ist etwas anderes, nur der Höflichkeit wegen habe ich gelogen.
Button "Gilde verlassen" anklicken.
Ausloggen.

Dann natürlich hier immer mal wieder reinschauen, um festzustellen, das ich den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum aufhören Erwischt habe.


----------



## Martok (2. Juni 2010)

noch mal das machen was du an wow am liebsten mochtest....

also bei pvp nen paar BG oder 2on2's etc

falls du pve fan warst noch mal nen paar inis besuchen (am besten mit alten freunden)


----------



## KenosDark (2. Juni 2010)

Ich werde WoW verlassen wie ich es betreten habe! Schreiend und in Blut getränkt!


----------



## Littletall (2. Juni 2010)

Kommt drauf an, warum ich aufhöre....

Grund 1: Ich hab genug von der Com und bin wutentbrannt. Ich würd wohl einfach meinen Account kündigen, WoW löschen und das Spiel nicht mehr anfassen, bis sich irgendwas geändert hat.

Grund 2: Ich hab genug vom Spiel. Ich erkläre es meinen Gildies, verschenke evtl. mein Gold und kündige dann den Account und lösche das Spiel.

Grund 3: Ich hab aus familiären Gründen keine Zeit mehr für das Spiel. Ich erkläre es meinen Gildies, lasse alles so wie es ist und komme zurück, falls sich alles wieder etwas beruhigt hat.

Evtl. würd ich noch ein paar Screenshots schießen.


----------



## Tury3 (2. Juni 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Es kommt auf die Gründe wieso man aufhört, wenn man kein bock mehr hat, wird man auch sagen: " Scheiß Spiel omg rofl lol!!!!!!!!"




 nein, das sehe ich nicht so, ich habe aufgehört, weil ich keine lust mehr hatte, aber ich kann sagen, es war eine interessante zeit, wo man neue leute kennengelernt hat sowohl nette als auch freche o.ä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie habe ich mich verabschiedet? Nun ganz einfach, meiner Treuen Gilde meine 20k Gold überlassen den Char aber nicht verändert, es kann ja immer sein das man nochmal zocken möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (2. Juni 2010)

Also ich würde mit meinem Main Char in die derzeitig am meisten Besuchte Stadt meiner Fraktion gehen ... derzeit wohl Dalaran ... und würde alle 15 Minuten meinen Abschied verkünden durch mehrere Channels. Sng Handel und andere. 
Jedem der sich verabschiedet würde ich eine entsprechende Summe Gold geben. 

Als nächstes würde ich ein Quiz machen und jeder der als erstes die frage richtig beantwortet würde ich auch Gold geben. 

Als letztes würde ich einen 60 Minuten Countdown machen. Mein Restgold verschenken. Und am ende des Countdowns würde ich noch mal durch alle Channels "Lebt alle Wohl meine Freunde dies ist mein letztes Posting. Viel Glück Spaß euch allen." Dann würde ich den Char und alle anderen Löschen. 

Und dann wäre ich dankbar RL Freunde zu haben die mich trösten würden da ich bestimmt sehr Traurig wäre.


----------



## Bandit 1 (2. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte meinen "letzten" Tag vor 5 Wochen, da habe ich mit WOW aufgehört.

Ich habe einen aus meiner "Hassliste" angeflüstert und ihm gesagt, was er für ein A.... ist und alles
was ich noch hatte zu Gold gemacht. (Frostmarken in Saronit getauscht, Drachenaugen und einen
Haufen Epische Steine vertickt usw.)

Der ganze Müll hat echt über 20 K Gold gebracht - Wahnsinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun schlafen meine 80er bis Cata - oder gehen zu eb... *Hust*

_Aufgehört habe ich einfach aus Unlust. Nicht nur weil ICC einen zu den Ohren rauskam._


----------



## Saladarxyz (2. Juni 2010)

ticket auf machen und nen gm fertig machen


----------



## Masouk (2. Juni 2010)

Wie jetzt "letzter Tag"? Ich versteh' die Frage nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niobe_Heal (2. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ...Danach würde ich ehrenhaft richtung OG reiten und mich in die Stadt durchkämpfen, bis ich schließlich sterben würde. Danach würde ich den Charakter löschen.



Das finde ich mal richtig Ehrenhaft, das Zeigt das man mit Herz und Seele das Spiel geliebt hat und aufrecht und in würde geht.

P.S. Aber bis ich das mache ist noch viel Zeit und ich hoffe bei euch auch.....


LG


----------



## Stevesteel (2. Juni 2010)

Bei Gildenmitgliedern und Raidgruppe auf unbestimmte Zeit abmelden.
Alles so lassen wie es ist (Items, Bankfächer, Gold usw.).
Ausloggen


----------



## Jin0x (2. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich nen dicken Char hätte(!) würd ich den bei EBAY für 500 Euro verkaufen. Anscheinend geht das ja, wenn ich mir die Gebote dort anschaue. 
Danach mit dem Geld 2-3 "kleinere" Chars kaufen, diese wieder mit ner 25er Marge verkaufen. Das Spiel mach ich solange bis ich >1000 Euro netto hab und das spend ich dann der Suchthilfe Deutschland.

...oder so


----------



## Mipra (2. Juni 2010)

Ich würde meinen treuen Bären Balthasar, der ca. 1000 mal für mich im Kampf gestorben ist, im Kharanos freilassen, wo ich ihn damals als lvl-10-Jäger gezähmt habe. Vielleicht findet er ja dann endlich ein Weibchen ...


----------



## Technocrat (2. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Ich hab mich heut gefragt wie ich wohl meinen letzten Tag in WoW verbringen würde, deshalb möcht ich wissen, was würdet ihr machen? ;-)


Da mein letzter Tag in WoW mit dem finalken Abschalten des letzten WoW Servers zusammenfiele, wäre mein Verhalten innerhalb des Spieles ohne Konsequenz. Vermultlich würde ich auf meinem Lieblings-BG PvP machen bis "You have been disconnected from the server" auftaucht.

Da man vorm Server-Shutdown ja Warnungen bekommet, wäre meine letzte Message im Ironforge General Chat:

"Goodbye, so long, and thanks for all the fish!"​


----------



## Zuraxx (2. Juni 2010)

Ich würde endlich mal mit meinem Style Gear herumlaufen, bzw würde ich auch all mein G in meine PvP Gilde reinstecken, damit sich unser Gildenmeister erfreut, und wiederrum meinen Beruf für umsonst ausübe, und Jede glyphe, jedes Rüstungsset ins Gildenfächchen stelle, meine marken und ehre für Rohepic´s ausgeben und auch in die gilde werfen, u.s.w. bis ich nichts mehr dafür tun kann!


----------



## Relief (2. Juni 2010)

So also ich würde mein Acc auf Ebay verkaufen, selbst wenn er nur 5&#8364; bringen würde, besser als nichts isses allemal xD (für Illegale machenschaften und Inhalte übernehme ich keinerlei Haftung).

*ODER*

ich würde versuchen meine Gildenkollegen und alle die lust haben, dazu zu bewegen ohne Kleidung einen Raid irgendwohin zu starten oder einfach nur alle irgendwo versammeln lassen ohne Klamotten.

Dort verschenk ich dann Dinge die ich noch aufe Bank oder in der Tasche haben. Dazu verschenke ich Alkohol und Speisen (Virtuell) so entsteht ein riesenfest..... und alle müssen mit /s reden damits so ein Durcheinander (wie es auf ner großen Party halt so ist) gibt.





Mfg Relief



... 1 Woche Später schweißgebadet aufwachen und sich Wunder warum man ne 1:1 Kopie vom letzten T-Set anhat und der Tresor nur Kupfer statt Gold enthält.


----------



## Serephit (2. Juni 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Nackt ausziehen und auf der Statue in SW tanzen <3 ...
> Den Handelschannel zum Chat machen und solang der Sturmwind Mucke lauschen bis ich kotzen könnte. <3



mmhhh...
dann haben bei mir auf dem Realm wohl jeden Tag einige Spieler ihren letzten Tag...


----------



## Mäuserich (2. Juni 2010)

Ich würde alles was nicht Niet- und Nagelfest ist zu Gold machen und die Kohle gleichmässig auf alle meine Chars verteilen, ausser meinem Main der den doppelten Betrag bekommen würde.

Als nächstes bei allen Chars das Inventar aufräumen und Vorräte wie Reagenzien und Wasser auffüllen. Ausserdem jeden Char im Dalaran-Gasthaus parken.

Dann noch einen ingame - Abschiedsbrief an meine komplette F-List, ausloggen und Account einfrieren.

Ich kenne mich einfach zu gut... spiele die mir viel Spass gemacht haben krame ich immer nach Jahren wieder aus (meine ganzen alten SNES Spiele und Diablo 2) und so kann ich dann ganz komfortabel sofort wieder einsteigen.

Sollte ich tatsächlich ganz sicher dauerhaft aufhören müssen z.B. weil mein Freund mich vor die Wahl stellt Spiel oder er (ist auch so ziemlich die einzige Situation die mir einfallen würde komplett für immer aufzuhören ^^):

Freunde und Gilde fragen ob sie irgendwas an Mats von mir brauchen / haben wollen, ebenfalls der ingame - Abschiedsbrief und dann eine genaue Bestandsaufnahme machen bevor der Account nach e-bay wandert (bzw. Gilde oder F-List zum Vorzugspreisanbieten, da weiss ich wenigstens was mit den Chars passiert).


----------



## freezex (2. Juni 2010)

Nun angenommen ich höre vor cataclism auf (was ich devinitiv nicht vorhabe). Würde ich wohl eine ingameparty organisieren, vielleicht auch noch ein paar schwer zu erreichende orte besuchen. Nachdem die vorbei ist mein Gold wohl zwischen meinem Bruder, meiner Gilde und ein paar anfängern verteilen (wobei das mit dem Turnier auch gut tönt aber zeitlich wohl nicht mehr drin liegen würde).

Und am schluss würd ich mich wohl am See über sw ausloggen (ich weis brandolf nachgemacht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber der ort ist wirklich schön und durch die erreichbarkeit auch ein wenig abgeschieden).
Ausser ich find ein ähnlich schönen und abgeschiedenen ort aber es fällt mir grad keiner ein.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. Juni 2010)

Vermutlich das tun, was ich sowieso schon immer aus langeweile während der wartezeiten auf BG´s o.ä. tue...
In eine feindliche Hauptstadt reiten (am liebsten Stormwind oder Orgrimmar... Je nach dem was mein Main gerade ist) und die Stadt plätten... auf dem Weg ca. 3 Lowis, 2 80er und dann irgendwo verstecken und hoffen, dass immer wieder jemand einzeln zu mir kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach wohl zu einem meiner Lieblingsplätze, nach Undercity oder Karazhan gehen, nen schönen Platz suchen und mich ausloggen^^


----------



## Nicorobbin (2. Juni 2010)

Wenn die Server morgen dichtmachen würden, würde ich zu einer grossen mountkette aufrufen die von Ironforge nach Ahn Quirai reitet.

Achja, und noch ein letztes mal probieren Hogger zu legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KidSnare (2. Juni 2010)

Ich lasse alles so wie's ist, nur das Abo wird gekündigt. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass WoW auch in Jahren noch online sein wird (ähnlich wie Ultima), kann es ja sein, dass ich irgendwann mal wieder ranschnuppern will.


----------



## Cazor (2. Juni 2010)

-im Handelschannel mit einem 80er fragen, woher man eine Quest bekommt und danach mit einem andren Char mitflamen
-mein Gold per Handelschannelgewinnspiel verlosen, dem Gewinner ins Handelsfenster tun, nicht auf handeln drücken und in die Badewanne gehen
-Hacks testen und mich daraufhin vom GM ausloggen lassen, damit ich auch nie wieder zurückkann


----------



## Stevo09 (2. Juni 2010)

1. Alles verticken was ich habe
2. Gold einen Neuling geben (der freut sich wenigstens darüber)
3. Nochmal mit hemd, billighose und schuhe in den schönsten gegenden rumreiten und an alte zeiten denken
4. Allen lebe wohl sagen
5. Wohl mit Fluggestalt (Main isn Druide ^^) ganz hoch fliegen bis es nicht mehr geht und mich in den Tod stürzen
6. Ausloggen

Chars löschen nicht weil wer weiß was kommt... vielleicht hängt ja bald die ganze menschheit von wow ab und man muss mit 1000 mann durch ein Terror-Event die welt retten ansonsten wirft ein gestörter atombomben auf die erde xD

krank aba naja


----------



## Famoir (2. Juni 2010)

Da mein letzter Tag nun schon knapp nen Monat zurück liegt, bin ich ganz froh das ich es nicht ganz theatralisch gemacht hab.

Ich habe Beweggründe und nen Fazit meinen netten Gildenfreunden mitgeteilt und einfach ausgeloggt und WoW deinstalliert.

Mittlerweile denke ich jedoch, das Ganze noch etwas zu nutzen, und die 5 Jahre Spielzeit noch einer Auktion zukommen zu lassen... =)


Da wäre dann noch ein wenig Dramatik zu erhoffen


----------



## Regine55 (2. Juni 2010)

1. Gold verschenken an Gildenbank oder beste Freunde
2. nach Nethersturm fliegen und von ganz Unten in den Abgrund stürzen
3. /wowquit
4. deinstallieren
5. Rl genießen


----------



## Progamer13332 (2. Juni 2010)

ich würde im /2 solange flamen bis ich gebannt werde


----------



## graynd (2. Juni 2010)

ich stelle mir grad vor wie cool es wäre .. wenn wow die server schließen würde und alle spieler aufm server in shatt stehen würden mit ihrem besten gear und in der letzen minute alle tschüss rufen und winken xD

( das cool is nich auf die schließung bezogen)


----------



## Crystania (2. Juni 2010)

Mein vermutlich letzter Tag: Rumgammeln in <insert random Hauptstadt here>, ausloggen wegen kein Bock mehr und dann einfach vergessen, wegen kein Bock mehr, dass es WoW gibt.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juni 2010)

Vermutlich würde ich mich das nicht interessieren, aber wenn doch dann in Shattrath ausloggen. Ich mochte BC die Kreaturen,Feeling usw.


----------



## Davatar (2. Juni 2010)

An meinem letzten Tag hab ich alles Equipment aller Chars gedisst und/oder an nen NPC verkauft, je nachdem, was mehr wert war, hab alle Rohmaterialien die ich auf Lager hatte an die Leute in meiner Gilde oder auf meiner Flist verschickt, von denen ich wusste, dass sies brauchen können, hab alles Gold aller Chars zum Hauptchar umverteilt, ein paar alte Rechnungen an Freunde und Gildenmitglieder beglichen, den 2 Leuten, die mir ingame am wichtigsten waren jeweils nen Drittel meines Vermögens geschickt und den Rest auf die Gildenbank gesetzt. Danach wollt ich per Post ein paar Briefe verschicken, jedoch fiel mir auf, dass mein Kupferstand auf 0 war und Post ja was kostet. Also hab ich noch ein paar Monster geklopft (was ohne Ausrüstung nicht ganz so einfach war ^^, aber bei Monstern mit niedrigem lvl geht das ja gut) und die Drops verkauft. Als ich dann ein paar Silber zusammen hatte, hab ich Dankesbriefe an all die Leute verschickt, mit denen ich am meisten Spass in WoW hatte. Zuletzt hab ich mit allen Twinks die Gilde verlassen und meinen Main gelöscht, um sicher zu gehn, dass ich nie wieder anfangen werde. Das hat ganz gut geklappt. Ahja die Gilde meines Lagerchars hab ich noch an den letzten RL-Freund verschenkt, der noch WoW gespielt hat. Alle andern haben schon lange damit aufgehört.

Edit: Bevor die Frage aufkommt, warum ich immernoch hier rumgeistere:
1. Überbrück ich mir damit Arbeitszeiten in denen es nix zu tun gibt.
2. Besteht das Buffed-Forum nicht nur aus dem WoW-Teil, auch wenns einige Leute gibt, die das glauben.
3. Interessieren mit Änderungen halt einfach irgendwie noch.


----------



## Flederkätzchen (17. August 2010)

Es käme drauf an, warum ich aufhöre. 
Entweder weil mich wieder irgend Etwas so aufregt, das ich einfach keine Lust mehr. In dem Falle einfach normal ausloggen und alles weiter laufen lassen bis mir einfällt, das es sich nicht lohnt für nix Geld auszugeben und einfach löschen. (Wobei ich glaube das ich davor eher rückfällig werde.)
Oder aus irgendwelchen triftigen Gründen, sodas es eine bewusste Entscheidung ist. (Die ich mir momentan aber weder vorstellen kann noch will.)
In dem Falle würde ich vermutlich:

- Sämtliche Dinge die ich auf der Bank lagern habe (Handwerkswaren, Questgegenstände, ect.) für Schleuderpreise verkaufen. (Das dürfte schonmal Stunden dauern...)

- Sämtliche Alkoholischen Getränke aus meiner Bank trinken und zählen wie oft ich davon kotzen muss.

- Gilden verschenken.

- Makros mit den Kommentaren von Instanzbossen aus dem Kopf schreiben, alle Instanzen nochmal aufsuchen und Makro spammen. (Sowas wie in Halle der Reflektion. Arthas "Wie lange könnt ihr euch noch wehren?" - Antwort "Immer einmal mehr als Du!")

- Nochmal sämtliches Gold auf den Kopf hauen. Zum Beispiel eine der besten Raidgilden anschreiben und dafür bezahlen, das sie mich durch ICC ziehne, damit ich auch mal den Titel 'Königsmörder' bekomme. x´D

- Mit meinem Holy-Pala umskillen auf Tank (hier das letzte Gold für EQ ausgeben), mir so nochmal ne Hand voll Inis anschauen, bis ich den dreh halbwegs raus hab.

- Briefe an alle Bekannte schreiben, evtl mit Kontaktdaten.

- Zum Abschluß noch ein gepflegtes RP-Event in dem ich mir irgend was saublödes einfallen lasse um alle Teilnehmenden zu nerven.

- Alle Chars aufwärts löschen, bis ich bei meinem Main ankomme und den ebenfalls unter Tränen löschen.

- Spiel deinstallieren.

- Mich ins RL stürzen und dort nach dem nächsten Questgeber umschauen...


----------



## Derulu (17. August 2010)

Da mein letzter Tag WoW dann stattfindet, wenn der letzte Server agbeschaltet wird, brauch ich nicht viel mehr tun als mich ein letztes Mal auszuloggen...


----------



## Mandolito (17. August 2010)

Nochmal einen Tauren erstellen und mich in Mulgore auf die Klippen setzen und dort den Sonnenuntergang wehmütig genießen, anschließend ausloggen und ausdiemaus^^


----------



## Loony555 (17. August 2010)

Hatte auch Ende 2005 bis Anfang 2007 (BC-Release) schon knapp ein Jahr WoW-Pause gemacht, weil mir WoW-Classic ab Level 60 einfach keinen Spass mehr gemacht hat. 

Da ich mich kenne, weiss ich, dass ich es auf ewig bereue, wenn ich irgendwas lösche. Und ich wusste auch, dass mich die Lust irgendwann wieder packt. Also habe ich nur mein Postfach geleert, 
mich von meinen rl-Freunden im Spiel verabschiedet (nicht sehr ergiebig, denn die sah ich damals sowieso fast jeden Tag im rl), und mich dann einfach in IF ausgeloggt.
Ganz unspektakulär. 

Die erwähnten rl-Freunde haben mich dann auch dazu gebracht, mit BC wieder weiterzuspielen. 
Und seither gabs keinen Tag mehr, an dem ich WoW blöd oder langweilig fand. Mit BC wurde WoW für mich richtig geil und rund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deshalb halte ich das wie Derulu: "Da mein letzter Tag WoW dann stattfindet, wenn der letzte Server agbeschaltet wird, brauch ich nicht viel mehr tun als mich ein letztes Mal auszuloggen..."


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2010)

Wenn der Server runtergefahren wird:

-Schlingendrontal angeln gehen
-Mich in Beutebucht mit Dschungelrankenwein betrinken
-Im Sholozarbecken rumstreifen.
-Letzte Screenshots machen
-Mit meinen Freunden nach Sturmwind rennen und dort ein bisschen kämpfen.
-...
-...
-Kurz vor dem Runterfahren in "edle Kleindung"hüllen und in einer Gruft/in einem Grabmahl /schlafen legen und den letzten Screen machen bis die Meldung kommt: "Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen".

Freiwilliges enden:

gleiches nur das Ende ist anderst:

Von einem Tempel in Sturmgipfel stürzen. Geistfreilassen. Ausloggen. Punkt. Kein löschen nichts.

Freiwilliges enden2:

Bürgerkleidung anlegen und mich in Brill schlafenlegen.


----------



## Varagon (17. August 2010)

Ich hatte auch mehrere Pausen in WoW.

Einfach in der Gilde bescheid gesagt, kennen die schon und wissen auch das ich wieder komme.

Ich würde es aber nie übers Herz bringen meine Chars zu löschen lieber auf Eis legen und glauben das sie in SW ein schönes Leben offline haben und ihre Rente genießen. Denn wenn man es genau nimmt sind sie Teil von 4 Jahren WoW und  mir, das würde mir wie Mord vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (17. August 2010)

Kommt drauf an wieso ich aufhöre. Würde ich aufhören, weil...
a)...mich alles nur noch ankotzt und ich keinen Bock mehr auf den Bullshit habe, würde ich als PM noch n paar Raids machen und das Loot immer direkt löschen. Wenn ich dann noch nich gebant wurde, würd ich mir alle Hacks holen die ich finden kann und damit die gegnerische Hauptstadt unsicher machen und nebenbei die "Topgilden" auf meiner Seite flamen bis ich gebant werde.

b)...ich einfach keine Zeit mehr habe oder investieren will, würd ich mich vermutlich erstmal einfach nur ausloggen, mein Abo auslaufen lassen und abwarten, ob ich nich vllt. doch mal wieder Lust hab WoW zu zocken, oder

c)...ich endgültig den unumkehrbaren Entschluss gefasst hab nie wieder WoW zu zocken, würde ich sämtliche Items & Gilden verticken, und das Gold demjenigen geben, der meine umherschleichende Katze als erster mit nem Schneeball o.Ä. bewirft, dann alle Chars löschen, deinstallieren und den Account löschen.


----------



## Flowersun (17. August 2010)

Azashar schrieb:


> Ist das auf den letzten Tag aus eigenem Willen oder gezwungenen letzten Tag bezogen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich glaube gezwungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja kleine Nebenfrage. Kommt das Foto aus deiner Signatur zufällig vom Server Norgannon?^^ Die 2 Pets da kommen mir ungeheuer bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde zuerst ma in Sturmwind/Orgrimmar rumschreien und fragen wer 2k Gold haben will. Wenn dann viele whispers kommen sag ich: Sry zu unübersichtlich ich lösch es lieber mim Char mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (17. August 2010)

Ich würde im /2 schreiben: "Warum schreibt den hier keiner mit /gquit ?"
Und jeder der sagt, das man so die Gilde verlässt Flame ich bis er weint.
Dann Poste ich diverse Pornoseiten im Handelschannel.

Wenn ich das so durchlese fällt mir auf wie fies ich bin...


----------



## Anglus (17. August 2010)

Knifecat schrieb:


> ich würde mir leute, allys und hordler suchen und in schattenmondtal einfach eine epische schlacht machen. danach setze ich mich auf meinen netherdrachen, fliege nach nagrand zu dem hordeposten der maghar, pala t6 anziehen, nen schönen screen machen. vorher noch den ganzen rest an die neulinge verteilen, dem server goodbye sagen und ausloggen. danach noch acc löschen und alle screens auf meine speicherkarte ziehen und danach noch ne cd davon machen.



Hehe,kleines Problem,den acc kannst nicht löschen der bleibt ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anglus (17. August 2010)

Serpendis schrieb:


> Alles was man hat in die Gildenbank werfen.
> Das ganze Gold dem besten Kumpel im Spiel schenken.
> Ausloggen und den Acc. auslaufen lassen.
> Den Acc. würde ich nicht "töten" sondern "einfrieren" lassen. Vielleicht ergibt es sich ja, das jemand einen guten WoW-Acc sucht oder man wieder Lust bekommt.



Den acc kann man auch nicht löschen oder löschen lassen.


----------



## Brokulus (17. August 2010)

Ich werde erst aufhören wenn entweder die Server alle runterfahren, oder ich sterbe, oder etwas unvorhersehbares passiert, weshalb es mir dann nichtmehr möglich ist WoW zu spielen.




Und wenn die Server heruntergefahren werden, was natürlich vorher von Blizzard bekannt gegeben wird, glaub ich das mindestens 9/10 der WoW Community ausflippt. Die Foren werden geschlossen, weil die Datenbanken überfüllt mit Beschwerden sind (11 Millionen Spieler und so). Dalaran wird vom Himmerl stürzen. Eiskrone wird auftauen und die Zitadelle wird untergehen. Der Schwarzfels wird expldoieren und Eisenschmiede sowie Sturmwind werden in Lava untergehnen. Teldrassil wird von den Goblin Schreddern gefällt. Die GM Insel wird überfüllt von Spielern sein. Die Ölbohrinseln der Goblins explodieren und alle Strände werden von einer Ölplage heimgesucht. Die Gnome werden eine riesige Atombome ins Brachland katapultieren, weshalb Donnerfels und Orgrimmar radioaktiv verseucht werden. Zum Schluss wird dann die Scherbenwelt auf Azeroth aufschlagen und das Portal sowie der Sonnenbrunnen implodieren. Und letztendlich stehen alle Spieler in den Resten von Shattrath und winken während sie Tschüss sagen.

Und Sargeras wird im Nether stehen, lachen und sich zum Next Gen MMO von Blizzard aufmachen um auch deren Welt zu zerstören. Und die Blizzard Mitarbeiten werden gemütlich bei einem Kaffee das Geld zählen und darüber nachdenken wie sie das am besten verfilmen, während 10 Millionen  Spieler zuhause sitzten und häulen.




lol


----------



## Staypuft (17. August 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> Ich werde erst aufhören wenn entweder die Server alle runterfahren, oder ich sterbe, oder etwas unvorhersehbares passiert, weshalb es mir dann nichtmehr möglich ist WoW zu spielen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nahahaha is das geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (17. August 2010)

Mein letzer Tag:
- Jedem Char noch etwas teures kaufen (Was bringt mir Gold wenn ich nichtmehr spiele?)
- Mich von meinen Freunden verabchieden und mich für die geile Zeit bedanken.
- Ausloggen


----------



## Moktheshock (17. August 2010)

allen leuten die ich net leiden kann oder die mich je genervt haben die meinung ausführlich im /2 geigen^^
dann an meine 3 besten ingame freunde meine kohle aufteilen  und mich unbewaffnet in die todesminen stellen warten bis ich tot bin ^^ ausloggen und nie wieder kommen^^


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Den acc kann man auch nicht löschen oder löschen lassen.



Doch kann man. Oder istr der Button "Account löschen" eine Halluzination? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (17. August 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Ich würde mich in ein Startgebiet stellen und dem ersten Anfänger denn ich treffe gebe ich mein ganzes Gold


Das würde bei mir keinen Sinn machen denn mein letzter Tag fällt mit dem Abschalten der Server zusammen.


----------



## Held² (17. August 2010)

Zuerst würde ich 10 Themen aufmachen wo drinnen steht wie blöd doch Blizzard ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne Spaß 
also ich würde versuchen eine letzte Schlacht zwischen Süderstaden und Tarrens Mühlen zu organisieren wo solange noch rum gezergt wird bis die Server down sind 

ich glaube das wäre auch ein würdiger abschluss für Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syracrus (17. August 2010)

Als erstes würde ich ein schickes Gildenevent erstellen.... immerhin habe ich mit 60% dieser Leute dann seit nun mehr 4 Jahren meine Freizeit geteilt :-)

Getränke gesponsort by Syra... mit jeder Menge netten Food ( Deviatfische und Co )
Dann wird sich schick in Schale geworfen und zwar nicht in die neuen Epixxe und wir treffen uns zum letzten gemeinsamen Foto auf der großen Fluginsel in Nagrand.
Screeny machen und ab gehts nach OG um in wundersamer weise mein ganzen gespartes Gold unter die Leute zu kriegen und meine Bank sowie meinen Bankchar leerräumen...

Dann würde ich mich mich nach Kara begeben, mich durchkämpfen und anschliessend unter großem Tamtam beim Schachevent ausloggen.......


Aber da dies eh nicht passiert und ich somit zu den vielen gehöre, denen der Saft seitens Blizz abgestellt wird, mache ich mir da keine Gedanken drum.


----------



## chrasher (17. August 2010)

Ich würde mich dann voller Freude in GUILD WARS II einloggen! :-P


----------



## Nerevar88 (17. August 2010)

Ich würde allen aus meiner Gilde/Friendlist Abschiedsbriefe schreiben in denen ich mich für die vielen schönen Jahre bedanke, in denen ich mit ihnen einen Teil meiner Freizeit verbracht habe =)
Dann würde ich meinen Main nehmen, normale Kleidung anziehen, in das Dorf mit den tanzenden Trollen gehen, /dance eingeben und ausloggen.....#

.....bis ich dann in 2 Monaten wieder anfangen würde außer die Server würden abgeschaltet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (17. August 2010)

> Euer letzter Tag


Der ist noch lange nicht gekommen - hoffentlich.
Ich bin erst 41 und das ist ca Halbzeit meines Lebens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonst mache (versuche es) ich mich selber zum Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - wie zum Schluss in Elder Scrolls III -
welches ich jahrelang spielte ...


----------



## -Migu- (17. August 2010)

Ich muss mal rausfinden, wann und wo ihr eure letzten Tage habt, damit ich das Gold absahnen kann *gg*....

Ansonsten, einfach mal wieder ohne irgendwelchen Grund questen, oder nur durch die Gebiete Fliegen/Reiten. Jede Hauptstadt und Vorsitz besuchen, und dann ist fertig.


----------



## Bronzefisch (17. August 2010)

Ganz normaler Tag und dann mitten im Raid als Tank-pala pullen , bubblehome, offgehen und das wetter genießen.


----------



## Pereace2010 (17. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich würde ganz unbedingt und auf jeden Fall an diesem Tag einen Jammer Thread auf buffed. de aufmachen.
> 
> Ich würde scheiben, dass ich meine Sucht endlich überwunden habe, wie sehr ich all die Suchtis verabscheue die noch zocken und dass ich jedem der aufhören will gerne meine Hilfe anbiete.
> Ich würde darüber lamentieren, wie schlecht das Spiel geworden ist und was für ein Held ich doch zu Classic-Zeiten war.
> ...



Hahahahha scheisse Öhrchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (17. August 2010)

Du kannst doch nicht einfach aufhören mit WoW! :O


----------



## Bronzefisch (17. August 2010)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Du kannst doch nicht einfach aufhören mit WoW!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Drum geh ich ja nur off und genieß das wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ministar (18. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Doch kann man. Oder istr der Button "Account löschen" eine Halluzination?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja xD er scheint wohl ein Hallo von dir zu sein denn einen button gibts dafür nicht.
Wer seinen Acc komplett löschen will muss eine email mit kopie des Personalausweises an den Blizz Support schicken.
Ansonsten kannst den Acc höchstens einfrieren indem du die Zahlung einstellst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Flame, nur Info.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um Ontopic zu bleiben: 
Ich würde nie aufhören bevor die Server nicht runterfahren. Ich hab zwar im moment keine lust.
Bin überzeugter Nichtraider, Twinker und Erfolgsjäger schon bevor es Erfolge überhaupt gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab vorher immer meine eigenen Erfolge erfunden und gefeiert.
Zeit hab ich imo auch wenig da in den Ferien bei uns auf der Arbeit immer viel zu tun ist aber Gold verdienen kann man auch mit 10 minuten am Abend vor dem schlafen gehen.

Mit Cata kann ich dann wieder voll durchstarten.
Auserdem verliert man so nicht den kontakt zu Ingamefriends die ich teilweise echt gern hab und viel chatte, tips geb oder einfach beim questen helf.

MfG
Mini


----------



## djmayman (18. August 2010)

KickX schrieb:


> wenn ich wüsste das is heute mein letzter tag,dann würde ich mir nochmal von hogger so richtig den arsch versohlen lassen.dann ausloggn und drüber nachdenken was ich doch so allet mit der kohle hätte anfangen können in über 3jahren wow.



mit den 400-500€ die du bezahlt hast kämst nicht weit. könntest darüber nachdenken, was du mit der zeit, die du in wow verbracht hast, hättest anfangen können.



wenn der tag einmal kommt daß ich mein abo auslaufen lasse, dann geb ich all mein gold und was sonst noch tradebar ist, auf meine GB, werf alle chars aus der gilde und inv den ersten lvl 1 char der mit unterkommt. um dann die gilde zu verlassen.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (18. August 2010)

Bronzefisch schrieb:


> Ganz normaler Tag und dann mitten im Raid als Tank-pala pullen , bubblehome, offgehen und das wetter genießen.



lol made my day


----------



## Galadith (18. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Doch kann man. Oder istr der Button "Account löschen" eine Halluzination?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja.


----------



## Black Insanity (18. August 2010)

Lightning(imba schrieb:


> lol made my day



Ich würd noch "/y Wir werden ALLE sterben" vorm rs machen xD


----------



## Schlaviner (18. August 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> 1.Ich würde jeden Spieler flamen den ich nicht mag.
> 
> 2. Noch einmal Illidan mit Bc-Gear legen
> 
> ...



Made my night xDDD


BTT Ich hör erst auf wenn blizz die server schliest ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teiby (18. August 2010)

Ich schreib ein Ticket das da jemand cheatet und der GM sofort herkommen soll. Dann fang ich selber an zu cheaten mit Emuhack oder so bis der GM mich bannt. Davor noch Geld und alles verteilen.


----------



## Reo_MC (18. August 2010)

Ich würde mich in Dun Morogh hinstellen, und einfach der Musik lauschen.
Solange bis der Autologout kommt.


----------



## Vedhoc (18. August 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Und 500 Euro oder so sind mir dann sicher Wichtiger als mein Ruf in WoW..



Sry aber 500 Euro kriegt kaum einer für seinen WoW Acc. Die Preise sind sein WotlK so gesunken.. kriegst 1-2 hundert dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thema

Ich würde wohl mit meinem 29 Krieger (Der einzige, der seit classic noch genau am gleichen punkt steht) einloggen, meinen "Private" titel reinpacken und durch SW spazieren.. Screens hab ich seit Classic über 12.000... Also die schönen Zeiten hab ich eh festgehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmetti (18. August 2010)

Ich würde mich da ausloggen wo ich meine Freundin kennen gelernt habe


----------



## Vedhoc (18. August 2010)

Oder ich such kurz im Internet rum, und exploide rum was nur geht.
Was weiß ich, mit dem Grafikpatch auf die Gm-Insel, n ticket schreibn "ololol, ihr scheißbobs, ich hab eure Insel eingenommen"

Nach Booty-Bay, den Lowbies die Q-Geber wegnutzen.

Nen Grind, PvP-Bot runterladen und schaun ob das wirklich unentdeckt bleibt.

Falls ich finde nen Flyhack oder so...

Im /2 gefakte Berufe anbieten und mit den Mats abhaun.

Das Ah mit "Eiskalte Milch" zuspammen.

Wenn ich genug Geld habe, ein gewisses Item ausm dem AH aufkaufen, und zu völlig niedrigen Preisen reinstellen, um den anderen das Geschäft zu versauen.

Im /2 Nach dem Totalen Krieg fragen

Mir den Nudepatch laden, und mich wundern was für ein Nerd ich geworden bin


----------



## KillerBee666 (18. August 2010)

Vedhoc schrieb:


> Wenn ich genug Geld habe, ein gewisses Item ausm dem AH aufkaufen, und zu völlig niedrigen Preisen reinstellen, um den anderen das Geschäft zu versauen.



Stell ich mir Lustig vor 5 Mal schwertgriiff für 10000G drinne und Ganz Oben 1 Kupfer... mal sehn obs wirklich wer kauft und net die Eine hälfte es fürn Fake hält und die andere Hälfte beim anblick sofort nen Panik herzinfarkt kriegt weil ers unbedingt schnell haben will aber sein herz die angst es net zu kriegen nicht mitmacht oO


----------



## nekori (18. August 2010)

hm................. also erstmal würde ich bei nem startgebiet rumstehen die leute fragen ob sie neu mit wow angefangen haben und ihnen jeweils paar hundert gold geben. damit mach ich es einigen dann so richtig schön einfach und biet ihnen eine gute starthilfe denk ich mal. und dannach würd ich glaub ich jedenfalls bis zum ersten tot bg machen und das wars dann.. alle mats für vz juwe etc würd ich wohl an alte arena mates verschenken oder an gildies / andere freunde


----------



## SonneBlock (18. August 2010)

Am letzten Tag würde ich.. nix machen. Soviel Kohle scheffeln wie möglich und am nächsten Tag eh wieder anfangen zu zocken.

Heroin eben.


----------



## madmurdock (18. August 2010)

Ka, was ich machen würde, da die Kausalität der Acckuendigung nicht definiert wurde. Aber ich kann sagen, dass ich weder saemtliches Gold verschenken, Items bzw den Char/die Chars löschen noch einen Riesen Tammtamm machen würde. Ich will erstens nem GM nicht antun, dass er alles wieder herstellen muss, falls ich doch wieder anfangen sollte und zweitens sollte man denke ich gemaessigt abtreten und den WoW Quit nicht zelebrieren. Es ist ja nur ein Spiel.


----------



## Tyrnaar (18. August 2010)

Ich würde meine Habseligkeiten unter meinen Freunden aufteilen und mich dann mit einem "bis denndenn" verabschieden... wer weiß, wann man doch wider auftaucht.


----------



## jeef (18. August 2010)

Alle Chars löschen ausloggen von mir kriegt keiner was geschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach das habe ich ja schon gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thx wotlk-release für diese Freiheit^^


----------



## Casp (18. August 2010)

Briefe schreiben... an all die netten Bekanntschaften. Problem an der Sache nur, dass die meisten dieser Bekanntschaften mir bereits einen Abschiedsbrief geschrieben haben...


----------



## Ereko (18. August 2010)

*Lord-of-Dwarven bin zufällig auf des hier gestosen und dacht ich antwort dir mal da wir ja schon öfter einer Meinung waren ;-)*

Allso...Gold dem ersten anfänger schencken is net so Klug....weißt du obs ein Anfänger is? 80% der neuen Chars im Startgebiet sind neue twinks. Wollt nur mal gesagt haben.


Ich hab meinen letzten wow Tag so verbracht....(kurze info vorher war seit 5 jahren Rpler) Ich hab mein Gold zu uns in die Gildenbank gepackt habe mich von meinen raidkollegen und alles verabschiedet habe nochv ersucht so vielen wie möglich Tipps und alles nahe zu bringen...
Hab meine Bergbautaschen leergeräumt und alels im Ah vertickt waren nochmal ca 10k Gold....

Briefe an alle Kumpels mit Icq/skype daten denen die se noch net hatten geschrieben.

Danach gings daran von meiner Rp gilde abscheid zu nehmen....hatten etwas geplant... Wir haben die Geisel in Norend bekämpft auch nach arthas tod noch die letzten zur Strecke bringen etc......haben ausgespielt das wir inen Hinterhalt gelockt worden sind und mein paladin den anderen aus der Truppe zeit verschafft hat zu fliehen indem er sich den Meuten alleine entgegenstellt und noch viele viele Untote mitnimmt bevor er zu Boden ging...Im t2 is das einach nur geil wenn da ein paladin zwischen Untoten steht und auf die einprügelt das es nicht mehr geht...daneben noch ein zwerg Warri der am selben tag aufgehört hat und seinen Char ebenfalls so ehrenhaft wie möglich abtreten lassen wollte... Nachdem das rum war nochmal ein letztes mal nan Hooger umgehauen und dan meinen Char aus Stormwind reiten lassen richtung Pestländer und in Dun morogh in Kharanos ausgeloogt...das war mein letzter Tag. Viele werden das hier jetzt warscheinlich flamen wollen aber sollen sie..Ich hatte meinen Spaß und die anderen auch es wurde gelacht und es wurde getrauert das ich aufhöre...aber wow ist einfahc nichts mehr für mich.

Zum schluß Chars gelöscht und die ganzen Zeiten nochmal an mir vorbeiziehen lassen.....als ich bei meinem pala war mit Tränen in den augen 5Minuten den "Löschen eingeben zum Löschen" Butten angeguckt...

An alle die noch wow spielen.....viel Spaß 


Ps: Der Kampf ums Vermögen von rund 80k Gold hätt sich aber auch gelohnt wär auch ne gute idee gewesen ;-)


Mfg Ereko Starkschild ehmals paladin der Nachtwache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (18. August 2010)

ausloggen account in ebay stellen über geld freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exigum (18. August 2010)

Ich hab mir darüber noch nie so große Gedanken gemacht, aber ich würde meinen Acc. doch nicht
wegen ein paar Euros verkaufen.

Ich mein ja nur, Geld gibts in Massen auf der Welt. Für manche gibts gar nichts und für manche viel zu viel.
Aber die meisten WoW Spieler haben anscheinend genug Geld um sich neben dem "real life" noch ein
anderes schönes Hobby zu suchen.

Und wenn man in etwas viel Zeit investiert, viel Kraft und Energie, Erfahrungen und Erinnerungen sammelt, 
Höhen und Tiefen durchlebt, dann würde ich es nicht für so etwas wie Geld eintauschen 
wenn es mir über die Jahre so ans Herz gewachsen ist. 
Da ist es vollkommen wurscht, ob das ein Spiel ist, oder ein Musikinstrument oder seine Lieblingssportart.
Wenn man etwas liebt/geliebt hat, dann will man auch einen würdigen Abschluss haben.

Und jetzt nur kurz drüber nachgedacht. Ich würde an meinem letzten Tag, also wirklich meinen LETZTER TAG,
mit ein paar netten Gildenkollegen im TS verbringen. Nochmal über alte Zeiten quatschen, alle negativen und
positiven Dinge auflisten, und einfach mal die Jahre, indem sich WoW entwickelt hat, nochmal Revue passieren lassen. 
Volkommen egal was ich an hab, vollkommen egal wo ich bin, vollkommen egal was ich töte oder 
wem ich meine 100.000 Gold gebe (Die ich irgendwann mal besitzen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Danach in die Runde fragen wer was von meinem Char braucht und dann einfach ausloggen. Und dann noch
auf meinen Piano noch eine kleine Jamm für WoW hinlegen. 

Lg


----------



## Bazzilus (18. August 2010)

Naja - ich mach seit WoW Beginn Screenshots - ist wie ein Familienalbum finde ich. Ich würde es mir nochmal anschaun - ein letztes Foto vom Char machen und dann mit einem Glas Wiskey die Deinstallations begiessen. *Schön war die Zeit*


----------



## Haszor (18. August 2010)

Der letzte Tag...?
Erst einmal müsste ich irgendwie herausfinden wem ich noch alles Gold schulde.... Und dann andere Leute um Gold beten, damit ich denen die ich schon vor langer Zeit gebeten habe ihr Gold zurückzahlen kann - Immerhin warten die schon lange!
Danach würde ich mich als Unheilsprophet irgendwo in einer Hauptstadt aufstellen und schreiben:

/y Hört hört ihr Ungläubigen Maden!
/y Eines schrecklichen Tages *Hier Abo-Auslaufzeit einfüg* wird ein komischer Kauz Unheilsprophet spielen nachdem....
/e holt tief Luft.
/y .. Nachdem er tausende Goldmünzen von Unschuldigen geliehen hat die sie nie wieder sehen werden!
/cry
/y Oder bis er irgendwann doch mal wieder kommt....
/y Aber, meine liebe Anhängerschaft.... Wenn er wieder kommt.... 
/e schnieft.
/y ES IST EIN TEUFELSKREIS! 

Nein ganz ehrlich... Keine Ahnung. Würde mich einloggen wie immer, mich von allen verabschieden, vielleicht mal auf meinen alten Classic Server, zu meiner alten Classic Gilde, gehen und mit denen etwas reden (Lang lebe die Gilde "Vereinte Gnome" von Das Syndikat..!) 
Gold und Habseligkeiten... Ich bin arm. Ich habe also nicht zu verschenken. Meine Charaktere würden im RP alle einen mehr oder minder schönen Tod haben... Mein Schurke würde sich z.B mit einem glühendem Stab ausversehen durch den Kopf .... Öhm....
Jaaah... Ich denk' aber nicht, dass ich allzu schnell aufhör'n werd. Habs einmal versucht mit einer Suchtverlagerung.^^

Vielleicht würde ich an meinem letzten Tag ja auch mal meinen Frust über nervige OOCler rauslassen, oder spammer und dergleichen! Jaah, Diskussionsrunde ! 

Möglicherweise lasse ich es ganz dramatisch enden mit merkwürdig-dubiosen (Dubios ist ein schönes Wort, oder?) Hacks und im BG zum ersten mal seit 5 Jahren wieder ROCKÄN. 
Wobei ich das wahrscheinlich nichtmal hinkriegen würde.^^


----------



## Doofkatze (18. August 2010)

Ähnliche Gedankengänge hatte ich damals bei Metin2. Wie verabschiedet man sich richtig, was muss man noch tun...

Damals war alles etwas anders. Ich hatte mir einen Namen als einer der besseren PVPler gemacht, die im Open PVP auch tatsächlich aushelfen, wenn sie gerufen werden.

Ich hatte die Ehre, viele verschiedene Leute kennen zu lernen. Es gab 3 Reiche, man konnte nur mit anderen sprechen, wenn man einen Sprachring besaß. Ich habe es damals geschafft, einerseits so stark zu sein, was sich kaum noch wer an mich rantraut (außer die Leute, die wir eh auf DK (Dauerkill -> Wenn gesehen, dann umklatschen), andererseits so nett, das es auch keiner gewagt hat, mich anzugreifen, obwohl diese Möglichkeit natürlich bestand. Es war also quasi so, als könnte man mit der Horde reden und als hätte man Freunde in der Horde gehabt.

So ging ich nach einem Verabschiedungspost im Forum, in dem ich extrem aktiv war und einer abschließenden Beurteilung über die Zukunft des Spiels (ich sollte Recht behalten) durch alle Reiche und verabschiedete mich bei jedem, den ich kannte.

Zum einen gab es letzte Duelle mit vielen alten Bekannten, zum anderen natürlich auch die immer öfter offengebliebene Frage nach dem "warum gehst du?". Nach vielen vielen langen Gesprächen, sogar mit Gamemastern, die es bedauerten, das ich gehe (da ich doch sehr viele Events mitorganisiert habe) habe ich schließlich meinen gesamten Itemwert (auf ca. 800 Euro geschätzt, wenn ich es unerlaubter Weise auf Ebay oder Privatkauf weitergegeben hätte) auf die Gilde übertragen bzw. Items unter Freunden verteilt und bin schließlich ausgeloggt, während einige noch gefragt haben "Was willst du dafür haben?"

Das Spiel liegt immer noch auf meinem Desktop, ich besitze noch Restequipment, mit dem ich mich sehr gut verteidigen kann und noch sehr viele Duelle gewinnen kann. Wenn ich mich alle paar Wochen mal einlogge, um mich nochmals mit so vielen guten Freunden zu unterhalten und gleichzeitig den langsamen Untergang des Spiels anzusehen, werde ich weiterhin in keiner Sekunde angegriffen.

Ich denke, es würde ähnlich auch in WoW laufen. Zwar muss man sich damit abfinden, das nur sehr sehr wenige Spieler dich tatsächlich kennen und auch so respektieren, aber dennoch würde ich mich mit vielen Leuten nochmals unterhalten, mich verabschieden und auch ein letztes Pläuschchen mit einem GM halten, bevor ich mich auslogge.

Löschung und Deinstallation kommt nicht in Frage. Es ist Bestandteil meines Lebens, das ist so, als würde ich Fotos von einem schönen Urlaub verbrennen!


----------



## Pastwalker (18. August 2010)

Also ich hab an meinem aller letzten WoW -Tag ein Gildentreffen gemacht und mich herzlich von allen Gildies verabschiedet, später dann noch ner guten Freundin lead gegeben^^
Dann hab ich in der letzten möglichen Spielstunde ingame Post an alle Leute die ich mag oder je gemocht hab geschrieben mich herzlich für jeden Scheiß entschuldigt und jedem noch en angenemes Leben gewünscht usw..^^
und dann noch andere Dinge...die heut in meinem Gedächtnis blieben werden ...

Leonore wennde das liest ...HDINL !!


----------



## Fad-K (18. August 2010)

Ich würde es so beenden, wie jeden Tag. Ruhestein -> Dala Hordegasthaus -> Ausloggen.

Kurz und schmerzlos. Vielleicht noch vorher noch solang von Dala runterspringen, bis alle Klamotten rot sind oder so. Aber ansonsten nichts mehr. Account kündigen, aber WoW sofort deinstallieren? Ich weiß nicht... ^^


----------



## Pastwalker (18. August 2010)

Also ih habs direkt deinstalliert weil ich ja weiß dass ich bis 2012 nicht mehr spielen werde....
joah und WoW hat auch ziemlich viel Platz auf meiner Festplatte verbraucht, ....irgendwann hab ich dann ohnehin beim Starten ne Fehlermeldung von unbekanntem Pfad bekommen xD und dann war das Deinstallieren eh schon geklärt^^

Außerdem neu Installieren dauert bei mir zwar insgesammt (alle Addons + alle patches) so um die 2-3 Tage + aber ich lass den PC dabei halt einfach laufen während ich auf der Schule/Arbeit/Sport usw bin xDD


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (18. August 2010)

Ereko schrieb:


> *Lord-of-Dwarven bin zufällig auf des hier gestosen und dacht ich antwort dir mal da wir ja schon öfter einer Meinung waren ;-)*
> 
> Allso...Gold dem ersten anfänger schencken is net so Klug....weißt du obs ein Anfänger is? 80% der neuen Chars im Startgebiet sind neue twinks. Wollt nur mal gesagt haben.
> 
> ...





Grüße, ich muss sagen deine Idee für deinen letzten Tag ist auch sehr schön.! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem Gold, nunja es ist leicht herrauszufinden ob es ein Twink oder ein echter Neeuling ist.

1. Hat er Acc-gebundebe Sachen an? Wenn ja durchgefallen. (Könnte natürlich auch sein das er sie noch nicht hat)
2. Ein Gespräch anfangen über WoW, da WoW-Spieler ansich recht schlimme Poser sind merkt man das glücklicher Weise sehr schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Ihm ein paar Content/ect Fragen stellen, hier würde sich jeder selbstverliebte WoW-Spieler ''outen''

Ich denke so wird es funktionieren, danke euer Lord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poison-Yvi (18. August 2010)

Mein letzter Tag in WoW liegt hoffentlich noch in weiter Ferne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es der Tag der Serverschließungen wird hoffe ich einfach das Blizz ein letztes Event startet, bei dem der derzeitige Gegner (die Geißel ist bis dahin wohl mehr als out) seine Armeen die Haupstädte angreifen lässt und man sich mit ihnen eine große Schlacht liefern kann.
Dafür würde ich dann meine RP-Gilde zusammenrufen und ehrenhaft im Kampf um Silbermond (oder was auch immer) sterben.

Sollte ich selbst keine Lust mehr haben, werde ich wohl meinen Char auf eine weite Reise schicken, wobei fraglich ist, ob er es überlebt und wiederkommt. Sollte ich mir doch sicher sein nicht rückfällig zu werden, wird er auf einer Mission für die Gilde sterben.

jeweils danach:
bei allen für die schöne Zeit bedanken, Kontaktdaten austauschen, ausloggen und erstmal traurig für den Abend vorm Fernseher verkriechen

Löschen würde ich nichts, denn man weiß ja nie was man mal vorhat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

